# crashed my x5



## Artmanpete (Jan 13, 2021)

hello I spun my bmw x5 e70 2007 on some black ice a few days ago,I ended up going up a verge and hitting a small bush,now the 4x4 and DSC warning lights are on and I know somethings up with car as i have to steer to the left to get the car to drive straight,any ideas,regards Peter


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You have knocked something out of whack.
Needs to be inspected and repaired by a professional.
This is a good reason for insurance.


----------



## Dixie60 (Feb 8, 2021)

You need to get the subframe and control arms checked for damage. Worst case is the subframe costly, best case just bent/damaged control arms or trackrod not so expensive. The DSC and 4x4 are lit because car knows wheels are not pointing in a straight direction. Where in UK are you ?


----------



## Artmanpete (Jan 13, 2021)

Dixie60 said:


> You need to get the subframe and control arms checked for damage. Worst case is the subframe costly, best case just bent/damaged control arms or trackrod not so expensive. The DSC and 4x4 are lit because car knows wheels are not pointing in a straight direction. Where in UK are you ?


ramsgate kent,thanks for replying,I'm fingers crossed it's just tracking rods


Dixie60 said:


> You need to get the subframe and control arms checked for damage. Worst case is the subframe costly, best case just bent/damaged control arms or trackrod not so expensive. The DSC and 4x4 are lit because car knows wheels are not pointing in a straight direction. Where in UK are you ?


----------



## Artmanpete (Jan 13, 2021)

Artmanpete said:


> ramsgate kent,thanks for replying,I'm fingers crossed it's just tracking rods


----------



## Dixie60 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm a bit far away to take a look (Liverpool) I have a E70 3.0 SD M Sport with 350Bhp, love it but just not getting used so getting rid. If you good with the tools the suspension is not a massive job or costly, subframe is. Good luck🤞🤞need any advice give me a shout.


----------



## Artmanpete (Jan 13, 2021)

what's best case and worst case scenario cash wise,just ballpark figures and thanks again


----------



## Dixie60 (Feb 8, 2021)

Depends if you DIY?


----------



## Artmanpete (Jan 13, 2021)

Dixie60 said:


> I'm a bit far away to take a look (Liverpool) I have a E70 3.0 SD M Sport with 350Bhp, love it but just not getting used so getting rid. If you good with the tools the suspension is not a massive job or costly, subframe is. Good luck🤞🤞need any advice give me a shout.





Dixie60 said:


> Depends if you DIY?


I've a mate who has a good garage and I trust him but dont trust anyone if you know what I mean lol,so I'll probably get him to do any work,so no DIY


----------



## Dixie60 (Feb 8, 2021)

Second hand subframe 70-100 but a real big job and heavy usually come with control arms and sway bar. Some places will fit them and your down south so will be plenty there. Honestly without seeing the damage hard to say but I would be looking at £300-400 just for the subframe if someone fits it. If just track rod suspension £100-£200. Take a look see if you can notice any damage, also check the springs they are not the strongest.


----------



## mitchwang (Jan 18, 2021)

You should have it checked by a car mechanic.


----------



## leejim (May 26, 2013)

Go to a Wheel Alighnment place , they will at least tell you whats bent. Up to you whether you get them to fix it ?


----------

